# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  نظرتون راجبه www.shop-intex.com که با لاراول ساخته شده چیه ؟

## shopintex

سلام خواستم نظرتونو راجبه سایت نمایندگی محصولات بادی اینتکس که با لاراول ساخته شده بدونم .

----------


## plague

از نظر فنی که نمیشه نظر داد ولی 
با اینکه قالب خوب و مناسبی داری ولی به علت رنگ بندی بد یکم آماتور به نظر میرسه 
چیزای خیلی کوچیکی که اگه اصصلاح کنی خیلی زیبا تر میشه قالب

----------


## postpost

به نظر من خیلی عالیه. نباید فراموش کرد که برای لاراول آنقدر theme آماده پیدا نمیشه یعنی همه چیز را باید شما از اول نوشته باشید. 

چقدر طول کشید که اینو آماده کردید. یه مقدار توضیح بدید.

----------


## shopintex

ممنون ، این تم آماده نیست و از ۰ تا ۱۰۰ هم قالب و هم کد نویسی رو خودم انجام دادم. ۱ ماه قالب طول کشید و  ۲ ماه کد نویسی داینامیک سایت . البته میتونستم زودتر تکمیل کنم و  ۲ ماه تحویل بدم ، ولی کار پیش اومد و ۳ ماه شد.

----------


## [younes]

> سلام خواستم نظرتونو راجبه سایت نمایندگی محصولات بادی اینتکس که با لاراول ساخته شده بدونم .


قالب وبسایت خیلی زیباست . 
رنگ بندی و منو ها بی نقص است.

----------


## hamedarian2009

من هم فکر میکنم خیلی خوب کار شده تا جایی که امکانش بود قسمت های مختلفش رو هم چک کردم مشکل خاصی ندیدم فقط برای فرم تماس با ما یک کپچا هم بزارید
 از لحاظ طراحی قالب هم با توجه به اینکه گفتید خودتون از صفر انجام دادید به نظرم عالیه فقط رنگ خاکستری منوی بالارو زیاد جالب نیست و کلاسیک هست به نظرم کمی روی اون کار کنید و زیباتر و رنگ چشم نواز تری انتخاب کنید بهتر میشه

----------


## dangerbig

بسیار عالی.

----------


## kafsabizarin

بسیار عالی با رنگ بندی متنوع و ساختار مشخص اما از نظر فنی باید بررسی شه

----------


## fujitsuservice

خوبه فقط بهینه نیست سرعتش

----------

